# Rhacodactylus ciliatus fired up/fired down



## caliherp (Aug 17, 2012)

For thoes of you not familiar with this species. R. ciliatus go through color shifts depending on mood,tempature,stress,night,and day. I hope you all enjoy.

female fired up.








female fired down.






male this is when he first arrived and the most fired up I have ever seen him.(yes he was way to skinny for my likeing,but as you can see in the next picture hes back up to weight)








male not fully fired but healthey as can be.







male fired down.








hatchling fired up.








hatchling fired down.


----------



## Bushman (Aug 17, 2012)

This is an interesting ability well illustrated. Thanks for posting it up Caliherp.


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 17, 2012)

Thats very interesting.. i love the hatchie pic sitting on the edge of the tub. great.


----------



## buffcoat (Aug 17, 2012)

My better half would love a few of those! Do they lose and grow their tails back?


----------



## Smithers (Aug 17, 2012)

Sweet, You have Geckos and Succulents shame we arn't neighbours


----------



## Dreaper (Aug 17, 2012)

wow i need some


----------



## Umbral (Aug 17, 2012)

Great pics, thanks for sharing?


----------



## caliherp (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. Heres a little background history on R. ciliatus. They are a species of geckos endemic to New Caledonia. They were first described by Alphone Guichenot in 1886. They were thought to be extinct until they were rediscoverd in 1994. When they drop there tail it will not regenerate. At most they sometimes grow little stubs. They drop there tails with little reason. They are arboreal. They are omnivores, but mostley eat fruit and neckter in the wild. Here are a few more pictures for today. first up is a hatchling the day it hatched.



















Aweek later.







here is a couple adult pictures.












More to come soon. If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.
@Smithers it is a shame. we could create some killer hybreds.(plants people, i dont want to start WW3) I would love to live in Australia, but i cant survive without my exotics.


----------

